# Impulse purchase yesterday



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)




----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

That's awesome


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

carcajou said:


> wall pic 003.JPG


I could hear the late Paul Harvey speaking the words as I read them Ray. Nice find.

Regards, Mike


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Vol said:


> I could hear the late Paul Harvey speaking the words as I read them Ray. Nice find.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Good day!


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Vol said:


> I could hear the late Paul Harvey speaking the words as I read them Ray. Nice find.
> 
> Regards, Mike


me too Mike. Always get a tear in my eye. Makes me think of my late Dad


----------

